# Se puede recuperar la informacion de un usb quebrado?



## Miriam2009 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hola espero que me puedan ayudar!
Bueno mi memoria es un sandisk cruzer 2GB. yo estaba haciendo un trabajo de la escuela, cuando de repente se escucharon unos balazos, claro que me agache vdd y se cayo el pc y se doblo mi usb despues lo quise arreglar lo abri y solo tenia una rayita como doblado lo meti al conector y lo leyo pero al rato se apago lo volvi abrir y ya estaba quebrado, mi pregunta es si se puede recuperar la información, no importa el usb lo que importa son mis cosas.
Por favor necesito su ayuda!


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 21, 2009)

Tomale varias fotos con la webcam a la memoria, en especial la parte que se quebro y postearlas. Saludos


----------



## leograsso07 (Ago 26, 2009)

se que muchas veces… no podemos hacerlo nosotros mismos… paso a contarles que una empresa de Bs As (Argentina) le recuperaron a un amigo la cuenta del msn y la de gmail (que se la hackearon… algun conocido seguro!!!) la empresa creo que se llama *LOVICA *y la pagina deberia ser (si es!!! la verifique) (L) LOVICA :: recuperacion de datos :: servicios IT en toda la Argentina (L) LOVICA :: recuperacion de datos :: servicios IT en toda la Argentina

Pero además, realizan servicios de recuperacion de datos y otras cosas… al menos eso recien vi en la pagina….

Segun mi amigo, cuando me conto me dijo que son super confiables y atienden de 10!!!…

Suerte y espero haber ayudado en algo…

Leo


----------

